# Threaded Perl and migrating LLVM



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 27, 2013)

/usr/ports/UPDATING says we can now use threads for perl5 so the first question is, should I do this? 

Part 2 though is that, if you enable it, you have to rebuild all ports that use perl5. Doing so gets me the complaint that I must migrate llvm to llvm32. I don't know how to go about doing that.


----------

